# 17-year-old dies in fiery Petawawa crash



## vonGarvin (11 Sep 2009)

From here


> A Petawawa teen died instantly when her car was struck from behind and burst into flames.
> 
> OPP say 17-year-old Emily Watts was stopped to make a turn on Laurentian Drive in the Ottawa Valley town at about 10:15 last night when her vehicle was rear-ended.
> 
> ...


Petawawa being almost exclusively a military town, I thought that this story deserved to be here.


----------



## BlueJingo (11 Sep 2009)

Wow... that is sad

Taken so young. May she rest in peace.  

Does it say whether the 28yr old was impared, or driving recklace or speeding? Just thinking what kind of impact would send the car into flames.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Sep 2009)

RIP Emily Watts.... you were way to young.

I witnessed an accident in Manitoba on Oct 12, 2007 where two people burned to death.
The gas tank ruptured and the vehicle caught on fire, and there was no way to get the two victims out. My WO and Sgt who were with me attempted to but could not due to the flames.

I beleive there is technology that prevents this from happening. Why it is not in all vehicles is beyond me.


----------



## tango22a (11 Sep 2009)

Actually cars today are MUCH safer than those of even ten years ago. I can remember seeing a video of a midsize Volvo (S50 I think) that had been hit head-on by a semi... all that remained was a pile of wreckage after FD personnel had cut the driver out. He suffered a broken leg and cuts and bruises!

Still wouldn't want to experience it myself.

tango22a


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Actually cars today are MUCH safer than those of even ten years ago. I



I read that fatalities are at their lowest level ever recorded, and still dropping:
http://www.canadiandriver.com/2009/07/02/us-traffic-fatalities-fall-to-record-low.htm


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Sep 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Wow... that is sad
> 
> Taken so young. May she rest in peace.
> 
> Does it say whether the 28yr old was impared, or driving recklace or speeding? Just thinking what kind of impact would send the car into flames.



If you click on the link you'll get the story dude


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2009)

I'm wondering if this was at the bottom of that steep hill above the intersection of Laurentian Dr and Victoria St or up top along the Laurentian Dr from the PMQs towards Civic Center Rd or Gutzman Rd?


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2009)

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Petawawa.+Laurentian+Dr+at+Petawawa+Blvd&sll=45.873412,-77.238307&sspn=0.011309,0.01929&ie=UTF8&ll=45.872083,-77.239122&spn=0.022619,0.038581&z=15

In front of home:
http://www.canada.com/news/Teen+dies+fiery+crash+front+home/1985457/story.html

My sympathy goes to the young woman's family.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2009)

Thanks mariomike for that link and the one in your PM with the news article.  http://www.educationforthedrivingmasses.com/2009/09/petawawa-teen-dead-in-fiery-crash.html

I know that intersection quite well.  That is a T-Junction with a STOP sign, in a 60 km zone, perhaps a 50 km zone.  For the Ford SUV to rearend her and continue on across Petawawa Blvd stopping "across the railway tracks" would mean quite a bit of speed was involved.  It will be interesting to hear what the investigation turns up, as well as how this Court Case proceeds.


----------



## tango22a (11 Sep 2009)

Gentlemen:

From reading the article in MM's post it appears that did not only the SUV driver ruin the young girl's future but also her own. If by chance she is a service member her career is totally shot. I'm NOT trying to pre-convict her, but by reading the article quoted in MM's post, it seems to me pretty cut and dried what occurred.

Seems to bring to mind "if ya wanna play.....you're gonna pay!"

My deepest condolences to the victim's family and friends.

tango22a

I'm not trying to come on as a harda$$, but I've lost too many friends who either killed themselves and sometimes others driving impaired (and not just alcohol either!!) or were killed by some other dips**t driving impaired.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Sep 2009)

Man, that is every parents worst nightmare.  
May she rest in peace.


----------



## mariomike (12 Sep 2009)

Some of the older car doors had a serious jamming problem. The steering columns did not collapse either. The Ford Pinto - whether deserved or not - had a horrible nick name.


----------



## tango22a (12 Sep 2009)

As a rule Honda builds safe, reliable, well engineered vehicles. For the gas tank to be punctured indicates to me that the SUV had to be travelling at a high rate of knots to cause the damage done to the Honda.

I guess it proves the old adage...."when the wine is in the wit is out!"

I'm personally death on impaired drivers and have NO sympathy whatsoever towards them.

IT'S ALWAYS LESS EXPENSIVE TO TAKE A CAB OR HAVE A DESIGNATED DRIVER......dimwits!!!


----------



## JBoyd (12 Sep 2009)

As a parent I cannot even begin to imagine the pain her parents and family are in after witnessing such a travesty. My heart and condolences goes out to her family.. no parent should ever have to out-live their child


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2009)

Always sad losing a loved one, but somehow not the expected course of events having the parents mourn the loss of their kids - condolences to all concerned.


----------



## old medic (13 Sep 2009)

Sep 12, 2009
THE CANADIAN PRESS 
- Various online news sources



> PEMBROKE, Ont. – A 28-year-old Petawawa woman faces impaired driving charges in connection with a deadly crash in Petawawa.
> 
> Thursday night 's fiery collision claimed the life of an Ottawa Valley teen.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (13 Sep 2009)

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1750418

 "A beautiful girl"
Posted By SEAN CHASE
Updated 7 hours ago




> A compassionate, outgoing girl, Emily Watts would rarely be seen without a smile on her glowing face.
> 
> Family and friends were remembering the bright 17-year-old as a popular leader in her school with a personality that could light up a room.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Sep 2009)

Would anyone in Pet please pass on our condolences to the family?


----------



## old medic (31 Jan 2010)

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2284912

Patricia Boyce remains in custody
Posted By SEAN CHASE
30 January 2010


> A woman charged in connection with a fatal crash that claimed the life of a Petawawa teenager is set to appear at a preliminary hearing in April.
> 
> Patricia Boyce, 28, of CFB Petawawa, appeared in Pembroke criminal court Friday where the case was adjourned until April 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2010)

Update:
http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2555980


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Nov 2010)

That Family is a Class act all the way...

I cant, and have not been anywhere near as forgiving towards Impaired drivers who have killed my friends, and friends of friends...

It's a senseless deplorable crime... and 100% avoidable using a simple technique called "Taking responsibility for yourself"

No excuses, end of Story...

I'm sad there is so much crappy case law and precedents set against impaired driving in this country, or else Judges could throw down some real sentences against these idiots.

I'm sure the Guilty party feels bad, and they will certainly have a long road ahead of them.... but they are still living... that's a simple pleasure Emily will never know again...

Thanks for the update MM

Cheers,
   Tommy


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Update:
> http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2555980



As the link may disappear in a few hours/days/weeks/etc. here is the article:



> Boyce sentenced to four years for crash that killed Petawawa teenager
> 
> Family of Emily Watts disappointed with verdict
> 
> ...


----------



## Occam (19 Nov 2010)

I don't get it.  I just don't get it.

Emily Watts is just as dead as if she had been shot by a gun, or strangled by Boyce.  Whether there is intent or not is irrelevant, the intent to drive when one knows they shouldn't should suffice.

Boyce should be spending 25 years behind bars without parole, a la first degree murder.

Four years.  People who do computer fraud get four years.  Unbelievable.


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Boyce should be spending 25 years behind bars without parole, a la first degree murder.



"When an impaired driver kills someone, the impaired driver can be charged with impaired driving causing death. This is an indictable offence with a maximum punishment of life imprisonment.":
http://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/pi/pcvi-cpcv/id-cafa.html

"The five-year sentence imposed by Justice Selkirk will be reduced to four years due to Ms. Boyce receiving credit for pre-sentence custody."


----------



## Occam (19 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "When an impaired driver kills someone, the impaired driver can be charged with impaired driving causing death. This is an indictable offence with a maximum punishment of life imprisonment.":
> http://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/pi/pcvi-cpcv/id-cafa.html



Which begs the question:  What do you have to do to get the maximum punishment?  Kill five people?  No, that'd result in 5 separate charges, and they'd all be sentenced concurrently.

Our justice system needs a swift kick in the pants.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Emily Watts is just as dead as if she had been shot by a gun, or strangled by Boyce.  Whether there is intent or not is irrelevant, the intent to drive when one knows they shouldn't should suffice.
> 
> Boyce should be spending 25 years behind bars without parole, a la first degree murder.


Such is our legal system - I've seen murder charges reduced to manslaughter because someone was on drugs at the time of the offence, meaning they couldn't form the intent.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> I don't get it.  I just don't get it.
> 
> Emily Watts is just as dead as if she had been shot by a gun, or strangled by Boyce.  Whether there is intent or not is irrelevant, the intent to drive when one knows they shouldn't should suffice.
> 
> ...



I beg to differ, for the fol reasons:

1. As has been stated, there was no mens reas - in other words she did not intend to cause death;

2. Again, as has been stated, First Degree is often lowered to Second Degree or Manslaughter. I've seen people in jail for Manslaughter sentenced to six months. They beat people to death.


----------



## Occam (19 Nov 2010)

Yes, I understand the concept of mens rea.

What I am saying is that driving while drunk _should_ be construed as intent to cause harm.

I know why it doesn't form intent under current legislation, but I don't agree with the logic.


----------



## J.J (19 Nov 2010)

In Canada we have a _legal_ system and not a *justice* system. You can rarely expect a fair and equitable sentence for a criminal act in Canada. I don't think we should swing to the way of some jurisdictions (ie Texas), but our courts are to forgiving and concerned with the rights of the individual and not society in general.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2010)

WR said:
			
		

> In Canada we have a _legal_ system and not a *justice* system. You can rarely expect a fair and equitable sentence for a criminal act in Canada. I don't think we should swing to the way of some jurisdictions (ie Texas), but *our courts are to forgiving and concerned with the rights of the individual and not society in general.*


And therein lies the problem, in my opinion.  Society is a collection of individuals, and if one of those individuals breaks the law, why do we consider them over the rights, etc., of everybody else?  EG: Why can't law-abiding citizens be afforded the right to live in a society of individuals without having those who transgress our societal laws infringe upon _their_ rights?


----------

